# Maltipoo pictures



## Star2413 (Oct 31, 2012)

Please send me pictures of maltipoo's and the age ... I want to have ideas of what mine will look like.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Most of the Maltese/Poodle mixes I have seen look very similar to my white Schnauzer/Poodles.  My Boy's always were mistaken for Maltipoos, Bichons, Westie puppies, and Cotons. 

Here is Leeo ........ ( I still like opportunities to show pics of him. )


----------

